# Mouse defeat!



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Ha! Finally discovered where the little suckers were gaining access to interior via between brick veneer and home exterior sheathing!

We are 3 months now with zero sign of em getting into garage let alone basement - I shoulda put these little screens up YEARS ago!

Hope the pics help anyone else dealing w these little suckers!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm not sure how these help. The can climb the small concrete step and get underneath the garage seal.


----------

